# Medic 1/ Aegis Ambulance Company info



## shademt (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys

I'm planning on applying to these two ambulance companies near where I live. 

Does anyone know anything about Medic 1 ambulance or Aegis ambulance companies in SoCal? (Interview process, work environment, shifts, pay,etc..)

I really appreciate the feedback


----------



## Imacho (Nov 13, 2012)

My buddy just got hired as the manager of their ALS services for Medic 1. He says its a great place. But that's all I got. The other is just BLS IFT services.


----------



## Jacedc (Nov 14, 2012)

I currently work for medic 1, its an IFT company. It has bls, als, cct services. Ask anything, I will try and answer any question.


----------



## jp506 (Nov 15, 2012)

Jacedc said:


> I currently work for medic 1, its an IFT company. It has bls, als, cct services. Ask anything, I will try and answer any question.



Do you know what's the best way to increase my chances of getting hired at medic-1? I've applied a few times and I've followed up with phone calls but still nothing. And is it true that they prefer people with no EMT experience?


----------



## Jacedc (Nov 15, 2012)

jp506 said:


> Do you know what's the best way to increase my chances of getting hired at medic-1? I've applied a few times and I've followed up with phone calls but still nothing. And is it true that they prefer people with no EMT experience?



Ummm to increase your chances, theres nothing I can really say for that one. But it not true, they do not care if you have experience or do not have experience. Some of our guys are brand new or they have been with other IFT companies and have experience.


----------



## fbemt (Nov 21, 2012)

Did you apply for Medic-1 online? I don't get any kind of confirmation when I click submit


----------



## shademt (Nov 26, 2012)

For Medic-1, how is the hiring process like? Is the skills scenario pretty straightforward or is it something really intense? 

I applied a week ago but so far no call back. Does the process usually take a long time? 

Thanks for the responses


----------



## Ambulanceman (Nov 28, 2012)

*Medic-1 hiring process*

When I got hired at Medic-1...I applied online and got a call from the training manager the next day, came in to take a written test, was told to come back the next day for an interview with the training manager and a supervisor, after the interview they asked me to wait in the lobby and discussed the interview, the hiring manager then came out and offered me the job and had me do a drug test, physical, and lift test that same day. The whole process took about a week for me from application to getting hired.

They didn't do any type of skills test.

I do know that they just hired a class that is finishing their last couple of shifts with an FTO so they might not be hiring right now but could be with in a month or so. 

Hopes this helps.


----------



## shademt (Nov 28, 2012)

Yea, it definitely helps, thanks for the info. 

For the lifting test, do you just demonstrate the different ways of lifting a patient? And for the physical, is it just a standard physical you would get at a Dr's office?

I have yet to find a job so I'm just curious about these different things they test  a potential employee on...


----------



## Ambulanceman (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes the physical is a regular medical physical, and for the lift test the just test your strength, easy stuff.


----------



## shademt (Nov 28, 2012)

I see, well I definitely look forward to getting a job soon. 

are there any heads-up/advise for when I eventually do get hired on an ambulance and start actual work on the field? 

For my ride-along, I was having trouble finding radial pulse on the patients and one of the things I am worried about is encountering this problem during my eventual training with the FTO. Do you catch on to things once you actually start training?


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 23, 2016)

I JUST APPLIED FOR MEDIC-1 A FEW MINS AGO. HEARD GOOD THINGS ABOUT COMPANY. AEGIS NOT SO MUCH. WONT GET INTO DETAILS BUT.... OLD SCHOOL DISPATCHER. FAVORING FEMALE EMT'S. BOARDER LINE HARASSMENT.  WILL CONTINUE MY QUEST ON LOOKING FOR A GREAT STARTER EMT JOB.


----------



## ImVenom (Aug 23, 2016)

ALSO AEGIS MIGHT HAVE MERGED WITH ANOTHER COMPANY.


----------

